# Kenpo and Ninjutsu?



## pknox (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone ever studied these two styles simultaneously, and if so, have they found any conflict or commonality between them?

BTW, by "Ninjutsu", I mean any x-kan (Bujinkan, Genbukan, Jinenkan) or other related lineage, and by "Kenpo", I mean anything American Kenpo related (i.e. Parker, Tracy, Cerio, Kara-Ho, et al), but not Okinawan Kempo, Shorinji Kempo, or similar styles.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 23, 2004)

IF things work out well, I may be able to give you a "Yes" in the future.
We will see.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jeff Boler (Mar 23, 2004)

I've seen an "attempt" at combining the two arts by a noted Juko Kai instructor.  There was an obvious lack of Ninpo knowledge, however.  All I can say is to make sure you do your home work before studying under someone who claims to teach both.


----------



## wadokai_indo (Mar 24, 2004)

I think a specific Ryuha within Bujinkan/Jinenkan/Genbukan syllabus, called "Takagi Yoshin-ryu" blends very nicely with many types of Jujutsu. Many Takagi Yoshin-ryu techniques are very similar with the techniques from "Shindo Yoshin-ryu Jujutsu" as found in Wado-ryu syllabus. For example, Takagi Yoshin-ryu's Ken Nagashi is very similar in concept with Wado-ryu's Hikidori.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 24, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> IF things work out well, I may be able to give you a "Yes" in the future.
> We will see.
> 
> Your Brother
> John




Hmmm...and you were going to let me know about this...when???

Sean


----------



## Brother John (Mar 26, 2004)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Hmmm...and you were going to let me know about this...when???
> 
> Sean


Soon my friend...
very soon.

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Limeydog (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi PK,

I have trained in American Kenpo for some time now (I have schools up and running in the UK, even though I now reside in LA). I have also trained in several other systems attaining black belts/teaching certificates (American Kenpo/Muay Thai/Full Contact Karate/Wado Ryu Karate).
I also have had the pleasure of training with Shihan Bill Atkins for a short while in Northern California before finally moving to LA. Regarding Kenpo and Budo Taijutsu I was told that Shinden Fudo Ryu has similar techniques to Kenpo/Kempo by Shihan Atkins. 

The thing that I liked regarding Budo Taijutsu was the fact that body dynamics is taught rather than using muscle power in the technique. It really helped my American Kenpo as I could relax more during movement which in turn lead to quicker techniques. I also liked the Tai Sabaki movements from BBT which helped in Kenpo self defense techniques like "Delayed Sword".

In some cases Kenpo is "Sport orientated" but that depends on the instructor. Budo Taijutsu is very much "Warrior mind" oriented which helped me gain a deeper understanding of my other arts...Personally for me Budo Taijutsu is subtly in motion, simple yet very sophisticated at the same time (sorry didn't want to sound to Zenlike).

I train in Kenpo but find myself being drawn more and more into Budo Taijutsu, so much so I have just started training in Toshindo.

Hope this helps somewhat
Regards
Patrick


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 8, 2004)

In the early 1980's, the owner of Livermore Kenpo in CA took some Ninjitsu classes...

He came to our school to share what he learned...

We were never able to clean the marks from the rubber shurikens off the walls...


----------



## Satt (Nov 8, 2004)

I used to take Al Tracy Kenpo and now I take To-Shin Do and one similarity I have found is that they are both very practical fighting art. (Not as much for show or sport I mean)


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 8, 2004)

They are different enough physically/mechanically that you should have a base in one before starting the other, or be naturally adept at learning 2 things at once.

Some similar stances, but many different.

A few more similar strikes but still a few different.

Kicking is very different.

Seems to be more focus on ukemi in the Bujinkan than Parker Kenpo.

No weapons really in Kenpo. Some stick/knife depending on location.

No esoteric practices in Kenpo. Very systematized and scientific.

That's all for now -- I bet there are only more differences, I just started but seemed to have the combination of experience you were looking for (Bujinkan/American Kenpo)


----------

